# A guard bee



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Excellent. Really. I *am* stealing that picture though. 

Why mylar instead of just white paper or cardboard?


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, I giggled. She is so cute and fuzzy. Hard to believe she's of the kind 'buzz around the veil' variety.

You definitely did a good varroa check for her! Repeat 10,000 times, and you have a very accurate mite count. XD

Your pictures are beautiful. That outdoor out-of-hive picture is worth a look for everyone. This makes me feel a bit better about letting in the light during inspections and helps me understand why the girls in one of my hives clump over the queen in a protective clump when the light hits them. 

Of especial interest are the Bombus pictures. You aren't / don't know this Youtube user, are you?
http://www.youtube.com/user/maculifrons
Because I absolutely adore that person's work with bombus observation hives and native pollinators. The first thing I researched when I wanted to keep bees was keeping some native bumbles-- I'm not too fond of imported species, in general. But when I found how experimental and how short-term it is to keep a hive of bombus girls, I changed my tune.


----------



## SweetThing (Jun 16, 2011)

Unreal and yet so very real!! I am suddenly a huge fan. do you do custom portraits? i just have to decide if I should bring you here or mail the subject to you


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

David LaFerney said:


> Why mylar instead of just white paper or cardboard?


Thanks, David!

Mylar is smoother than paper yet not reflective like smooth plastic. In these macro shots paper's fiber is visible. The effect of mylar is almost like I photoshopped in a shadow- but that's how it actually looks.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Great shot!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Unbelievably beautiful!!! :applause:


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

SweetThing said:


> Unreal and yet so very real!! I am suddenly a huge fan. do you do custom portraits? i just have to decide if I should bring you here or mail the subject to you


Thanks! Do you have a custom bee?


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

Kazzandra said:


> Of especial interest are the Bombus pictures. You aren't / don't know this Youtube user, are you?
> http://www.youtube.com/user/maculifrons
> Because I absolutely adore that person's work with bombus observation hives and native pollinators. The first thing I researched when I wanted to keep bees was keeping some native bumbles-- I'm not too fond of imported species, in general. But when I found how experimental and how short-term it is to keep a hive of bombus girls, I changed my tune.


I don't know maculifrons, but I'll have to check out the playlist. I share lab space with some Bombus folks here at U Illinois- I'm rather fond of them myself!


----------



## SweetThing (Jun 16, 2011)

i don't know how I would choose. I would be concerned- they seem so personal when you look at them that up close. I would forever be afraid that the one in my photo was going to be the next one I squished I really really enjoyed your pictures though. I am sending links to all my freinds. I lead 4-H and if I do a Bee club I will be asking your permission to share some of these photos. No text book or manual can ever show the same detail.


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

SweetThing said:


> I will be asking your permission to share some of these photos.


Thanks for your kind words, SweetThing! So long as your use of my photos is educational (which 4H certainly is) and you credit the photo to my website, you are welcome to use any of my photos for the Bee club.


----------

